# New Rome Cleaver bindings?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Anyone know anything about these? They're supposed to be new for this year. I was going to buy some Katanas for my Blur, but now...

Rome Cleaver Snowboard Bindings 2021


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have Katanas and I wanted to get these too. I’ve flexed them in a shop. The highback is super stiff, up there with my Nitro Machines and way stiffer than the Targas I’ve rented to test next season or my Union Falcors and Now Drives. Out of the wrapper they are too stiff for my taste but considering it’s ‚a carbon-infused nylon highback’, not a full carbon one, they might break in like the Katanas did. Then they would be really great for me, more like Katanas’ highback stiffness before they broke in.
I’ll probably rent them to test next season.


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2021)

Donutz said:


> Anyone know anything about these? They're supposed to be new for this year. I was going to buy some Katanas for my Blur, but now...
> 
> Rome Cleaver Snowboard Bindings 2021


It's a really nice binding. Feeling like there's nothing on your feet ( in a good way). The only thing, baseplate broke on day 3, sending me into a crash. Probably was defective.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Baseplate breaks on day 3! Yikes. Lucky your crash did not send you into someone or something ( like a tree ) Defective or not, no matter how nice, I would not be in a hurry to get another set. I'd be moving on.


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2021)

Oldman said:


> Baseplate breaks on day 3! Yikes. Lucky your crash did not send you into someone or something ( like a tree ) Defective or not, no matter how nice, I would not be in a hurry to get another set. I'd be moving on.


Oh, it did sent me into a field of rocks. Backwards and upside down. I'm out for 2 weeks at least. Well, Rome sending me a new set. Will go from there


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2021)

Oldman said:


> Baseplate breaks on day 3! Yikes. Lucky your crash did not send you into someone or something ( like a tree ) Defective or not, no matter how nice, I would not be in a hurry to get another set. I'd be moving on.





Tad said:


> Oh, it did sent me into a field of rocks. Backwards and upside down. I'm out for 2 weeks at least. Well, Rome sending me a new set. Will go from there


Second set broke again , left foot, same way. Maybe faulty disc.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I believe you are one of two members here with the same issue. If so, this is a binding you both need to walk away from before one of you gets seriously hurt. Looks to me like Rome has a real problem here.

Make a wish!


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Tad said:


> Second set broke again , left foot, same way. Maybe faulty disc.


That’s rough... hope you’re ok.


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2021)

After 2 sets broken. Exactly the same way, left baseplate. Rome sent me Katanas and I got another set of baseplates for cleavers. I'm pretty sure it's gonna break if I'll try em. I can't believe it is because of me


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Yeah they didn't test this idea very well did they.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Curious how they went so wrong. Lots of mini disc bindings out there, but I've never heard of issues like this happening. Personally I've been using mini disc nitros for years without issue


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2021)

bseracka said:


> Curious how they went so wrong. Lots of mini disc bindings out there, but I've never heard of issues like this happening. Personally I've been using mini disc nitros for years without issue


Exactly, I use bent metal, union ultras and falkors. All minidisc, no issues with baseplates whatsoever. I offered Rome to send the broken parts so they can investigate or something, I used the same disc on both broken pairs.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

bseracka said:


> Curious how they went so wrong. Lots of mini disc bindings out there, but I've never heard of issues like this happening. Personally I've been using mini disc nitros for years without issue


Well, seems like they chose a very apt name at least...


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2021)

Surgeon said:


> Well, seems like they chose a very apt name at least...


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I think I've came across 3 reporting this same issue now. Two of which twice after replacements. I can smell recall coming.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Stale Sandbech on Instagram: "Killing the jetlag with some carving before @xgames . Love riding groomers at this resort🙌🏼 📽 @gimbalgod"


Stale Sandbech shared a post on Instagram: "Killing the jetlag with some carving before @xgames . Love riding groomers at this resort🙌🏼 📽 @gimbalgod". Follow their account to see 2084 posts.




www.instagram.com






__
http://instagr.am/p/CHlJi6EAlqK/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CLNowu-AHB5/

Hmm, Stale seems to ride the Katana Emerald/Targa this season. Indeed weird.


----------



## AK2_86 (Mar 5, 2021)

Tad said:


> After 2 sets broken. Exactly the same way, left baseplate. Rome sent me Katanas and I got another set of baseplates for cleavers. I'm pretty sure it's gonna break if I'll try em. I can't believe it is because of me


Glad you ok and not seriously hurt. Was just about to get some Cleavers but rethinking it. How do the Katanas compare to Cleavers? Have the 2021 Vice and wanted something more responsive.


----------



## E.Schnee (Jan 30, 2021)

I've been on the Cleavers for the last season and here are some of my impressions. They ride quality feels bombproof and responsive due to the stiff highback and the fullwrap. With that comes also a weight penalty which does make your board feel more planted and less playful. I would definitely mount them on hard boards. The toe straps on Romes are some of the best. However i could not get on with the anklestraps at first. They gave me pressure points in the highest settings. But I noticed that I needed to lower the position on the pivotmounts to get rid of the pressure. I might order some of the old ankle straps just to see if they feel better in combination with my boots. 

I have not had any problems with reliability after a season. The problem with broken baseplates could come from mounting these on soft boards but that's just a wild guess.


----------



## E.Schnee (Jan 30, 2021)

I have not ridden the Katanas but my guess is go with the Katanas if you prefer good response, lateral mobility paired with a light feeling and the Cleavers if you prefer even more response, lateral drive paired with a more damp/heavy feeling. The Blacklabel could be that sweetspot in between but those are just too expensive in my opinion.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

Looking for new bindings for my 21 BSOD. Right now I am debating between Cartel X, Cleavers, and Katana's. Been a Burton binding guy for over 25 years now, but thinking of mixing it up as long as quality is there. The Asym on the Katana is supposed to be more "surfy", but since I've never ridden a surfy binding I don't know what that feels like. I ride pow and groomers and need something that is stable at 50mph, I'm assuming all 3 would fit that bill. Anyone ridden them that can compare/contrast them and what do you think for a freeride setup, I am too old for park these days.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

RadDad801 said:


> Looking for new bindings for my 21 BSOD. Right now I am debating between Cartel X, Cleavers, and Katana's. Been a Burton binding guy for over 25 years now, but thinking of mixing it up as long as quality is there. The Asym on the Katana is supposed to be more "surfy", but since I've never ridden a surfy binding I don't know what that feels like. I ride pow and groomers and need something that is stable at 50mph, I'm assuming all 3 would fit that bill. Anyone ridden them that can compare/contrast them and what do you think for a freeride setup, I am too old for park these days.


I’ve owned the previous Katanas 2020 L/XL, just grabbed the 2021 M/L after downsizing the boots and for the new stiffer straps I like a bit more. My friend has the Cartel X 2021 I’ve ridden, the other one has the Cleavers I’ll ride in 2 months. So far I’ve only molested them in hand. Last season I spent most time in my Burton X Base.
The ‚surfy’ feel from the Katanas sounds weird and like if you’re getting something that you might not like but in reality it’s just more lateral flex in there. Not that they feel loose or anything. It’s just easier to lean to the nose or the tail of the board while the staps still hold your boots very tight.
I’ve been riding the Katanas on stiff beasts like Amplid Unw8 163, Pentaquark 158, Endeavor Alpha 158 or softer SBX board like SG Soul 159 and absolutely no issues with the response.
Cartel X sits in the same binding category imo.

For bombing 50 mph I think the Cleavers are the best option out there but any of these will handle well it anyway.

@drblast has owned both the Katanas and the Cleavers so he’s able to give you a nice comparison.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

RadDad801 said:


> Looking for new bindings for my 21 BSOD. Right now I am debating between Cartel X, Cleavers, and Katana's. Been a Burton binding guy for over 25 years now, but thinking of mixing it up as long as quality is there. The Asym on the Katana is supposed to be more "surfy", but since I've never ridden a surfy binding I don't know what that feels like. I ride pow and groomers and need something that is stable at 50mph, I'm assuming all 3 would fit that bill. Anyone ridden them that can compare/contrast them and what do you think for a freeride setup, I am too old for park these days.


I think Rome bindings in general feel more responsive than Burton reflex bindings because the metal doesn't bend and the base plate tends to be stiffer.

All 3 would fit the bill but if you're used to reflex bindings the Katanas will be closer to that than the Cleavers which are much more stiff and chargey.

I've gone 60+ mph on Katanas and definitely trust them at speed.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

drblast said:


> I think Rome bindings in general feel more responsive than Burton reflex bindings because the metal doesn't bend and the base plate tends to be stiffer.
> 
> All 3 would fit the bill but if you're used to reflex bindings the Katanas will be closer to that than the Cleavers which are much more stiff and chargey.
> 
> I've gone 60+ mph on Katanas and definitely trust them at speed.


I appreciate the input. I am leaning towards the Katana's as I think they will be a bit better on pow days as well as charging. Plus the black/red matches the BSOD. 

I did 55ish on Genesis last season so I think the Katana's should be ok as well.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

RadDad801 said:


> I appreciate the input. I am leaning towards the Katana's as I think they will be a bit better on pow days as well as charging. Plus the black/red matches the BSOD.
> 
> I did 55ish on Genesis last season so I think the Katana's should be ok as well.


If you're going that fast you're flat basing or just barely using your edges - there's not much force on the bindings at all. You want that fast response so you can make very small adjustments with small movements. Katanas will do that for you, and if you put the pivot mount up so the strap is higher on your boot it's an excellent freeride binding I'd put on anything.

At high speed I'm mostly concerned with "is this binding too flexy for me to stop quickly" and "is this binding going to fall apart and make me crash?" When I had Union bindings before they changed the hardware I was paranoid straps would get loose and fall off at the wrong time, because it happened - fortunately when I wasn't going very fast. Malavitas I've owned did flex a bit too much for my taste on wide freeride boards. Rome bindings - never had any of these problems.


----------



## E.Schnee (Jan 30, 2021)

I think being stable at steep is one thing a freeride binding has to handle but the other would be how they react when you land big drops in the backcountry. Especially if you land tail heavy. My guess is the cleavers would handle those impacts better than katanas/black labels because of the fullwrap and with that higher lateral stiffness. Would be nice to try both in such a scenario.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

E.Schnee said:


> I think being stable at steep is one thing a freeride binding has to handle but the other would be how they react when you land big drops in the backcountry. Especially if you land tail heavy. My guess is the cleavers would handle those impacts better than katanas/black labels because of the fullwrap and with that higher lateral stiffness. Would be nice to try both in such a scenario.


I have the opposite opinion, based on breaking my Cleaver baseplate in exactly that situation. The full wrap is less flexible front-to-back than the AsymWrap, and that puts extra pressure on the baseplate when the board bends underneath the binding.

If you do end up with Cleavers and are dropping cliffs onto uneven terrain, mount them 4x4. Check my thread on Cleavers here for more info.

Moguls, trees, uneven back country stuff - I take Katanas. Groomer freeride and stiff carving boards - Cleavers. And there's not _that_ much difference either way, Katana is by no means a loose and flexy binding. If I had to pick one binding for everything it would be Katanas, no question.

Also, the Cleaver high back is _stiff_ and if you don't have it dialed in properly to your boots it can get uncomfortable. Stiff as in carbon-stiff and much stiffer than the Katana highback. Most people don't need that level of stiffness - I certainly don't. But it's still comfy because of all the dampening tech in the binding.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

drblast said:


> I have the opposite opinion, based on breaking my Cleaver baseplate in exactly that situation. The full wrap is less flexible front-to-back than the AsymWrap, and that puts extra pressure on the baseplate when the board bends underneath the binding.
> 
> If you do end up with Cleavers and are dropping cliffs onto uneven terrain, mount them 4x4. Check my thread on Cleavers here for more info.
> 
> ...


Have you ridden the Falcors and/or Genesis (X) by any chance and can compare these to the Katanas and/or Cleavers? I'm going to sell my Genesis X as for some reason the ratchet system keeps freezing (essentially ice building up under the double take ratchet and then can't open the strap...). I own the Falcors which I really like but am looking for another pair of bindings to complement my boards which are all on the stiffer end (Amplid Surfari/UNW8, Cafe Racer).


----------

